# After 50



## Joasis

I swear, the wheels are coming off the wagon.....

If I haven't had enough health related issues with aging, I just had the fun of getting laser surgery on my prostrate. :sad:

I know I have been really hard on my body.....but I really don't remember anything you can do to avoid prostate issues....if there was, I wish I had known. The urologist did say my lifestyle was a contributing factor....lots of mo0torcycles and extended driving or working without stopping to take a leak. 

He said, and we have all heard it.....never pass by a bathroom. I wish I had listened. Having a catheter in place until tomorrow sucks bad.


----------



## hdavis

More sex is supposed to help. 

I don't know if there is a scientific study to back it up.


----------



## Randy Bush

Hope you get back up and running soon. Even pushing 70 I have had little problem in that area, thankfully. My PSA numbers where on the rise and so last year they did a biopsy done it was neg. Then then this year the PSA number went way down, best it ever been. Somethings I hold it to long too, but anymore if got to go I stop even if along side of the road.


----------



## Joasis

My latest PSA was 4.03

Something else to worry about. I will be 59 before long, and I spear, arthritis and all the aches and pains are a bummer.


----------



## hdavis

I remember the first time I told my body to do something and it just says nope. Then you have to start listening to it.


----------



## rrk

I think I may be next in line mine is 12 :sad:


----------



## Calidecks

Anything I plan a bathroom is a big part of it. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## griz

62 is when i really started feeling aches & pains.

prostate getting a little cranky.

mainly arthritis, i get real stiff & sore if i sit or sleep too long.

things take a lot longer to do now days which is VERY difficult getting used to.

17 years ago ortho surgeon told me looking at x-rays of my knees i appear to be a prime candidate for knee replacements.

However, he said that since i have full range of motion, excellent strength and lack of pain hold off,but...you'll know when it's time.

well i'm figuring out it's getting to be time.


----------



## hdavis

Yup, no knee replacement until you absolutely have to.


----------



## Bull Trout

I’ve peed 6 times since reading this, not taking any risks


----------



## 91782

Randy Bush said:


> Hope you get back up and running soon. Even pushing 70.......


Damn, son !!!


----------



## Frank Castle

Bull Trout said:


> I’ve peed 6 times since reading this, not taking any risks


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Randy Bush

SmallTownGuy said:


> Damn, son !!!


I got a couple more years to go:laughing: Friend today thought I was only 62:thumbsup:


----------



## VinylHanger

SmallTownGuy said:


> Damn, son !!!


Uh... that would: Damn, Gramps!!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

I'm just glad ne and my dog are on the same pee schedule.

He wakes me twice most nights, I pee twice most nights.

But yeah, bathrooms are usually in my schedule, but more for stomach issues than peeing.



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dave_dj1

I did pretty well until I hit 50, started getting grey hair, bad back, I had already had my left knee operated on 5 times by then, at 54 years 11 months I had a heart attack, my body is full of arthritis and it's getting harder and harder to get motivated every morning. I'll be 60 on July 6th.
So tell me about this "more sex" idea  How much is more? :whistling


----------



## VinylHanger

VinylHanger said:


> Uh... that would: Damn, Gramps!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Or in the vernacular of the old and feeble: Goodness gracious Gramps.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

dave_dj1 said:


> I did pretty well until I hit 50, started getting grey hair, bad back, I had already had my left knee operated on 5 times by then, at 54 years 11 months I had a heart attack, my body is full of arthritis and it's getting harder and harder to get motivated every morning. I'll be 60 on July 6th.
> So tell me about this "more sex" idea  How much is more? :whistling


Whatever you're getting, at least 2 times a week more.


----------



## 91782

VinylHanger said:


> Uh... that would: Damn, Gramps!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


No...he and I are about the same age.

But yeah, Randy is a grand pa-pa.


----------



## Irishslave

Bunch of old geezers. Half your body weight in ounces of water. Minimum. Caffiene bad for the valve pump...so is sugar....ditch the soda


----------



## Joasis

griz said:


> 62 is when i really started feeling aches & pains.
> 
> prostate getting a little cranky.
> 
> mainly arthritis, i get real stiff & sore if i sit or sleep too long.
> 
> things take a lot longer to do now days which is VERY difficult getting used to.
> 
> 17 years ago ortho surgeon told me looking at x-rays of my knees i appear to be a prime candidate for knee replacements.
> 
> However, he said that since i have full range of motion, excellent strength and lack of pain hold off,but...you'll know when it's time.
> 
> well i'm figuring out it's getting to be time.


I have been having knee trouble for a few weeks, and finally saw an Ortho....after x-rays, he said yep, arthritis, and plan on knee replacements sooner then later. :sad: Damn.....

My urologist was telling me what to do and not to do for the next week after the laser roto-rooter job on my prostate, and look shocked when I told him a few hours before I was sitting in pre-surgery, I had been up in a manlift with one of the new guys making steel connections....we are way short handed, or rather my son is. 

And boys, that manipulation needed to bend over and step in those baskets is getting tough. Half the time, I climb over the rail. 

I am hoping to get totally back into home building and stay away from the commercial stuff. But we still have to make a living.


----------



## Tashler

Don't have the internal problem you're having, but I just had my knee scoped Thursday. Six weeks before I'm supposed to work, two before I'm supposed to do pretty much anything.

Already broke that rule Friday, helping a plumber friend do a few things at my house. He was generous enough to come over, I didn't want to make him have to come back. Admitted it to the wife and had to promise not to any more work for the next two weeks.

What sucks is that I wanted to have my second shoulder impingement taken care of this winter. That's at least four months off work ($0 coming in) but I doubt she will permit two surgeries in seven months.


----------



## Tinstaafl

My solution is to just work through the twinges and avoid doctors. 
They have a vested interest in finding something wrong with you they can bill for treating.

Just kidding, sort of. I'm very fortunate in not having any major ailments at 69 (that I know of), but I have no plans to go for any of that "routine screening" they peddle. That can lead to thousands of dollars' worth of "maybe" necessary treatment that might hold you on for an extra 2-5 years with a concomitant reduction in quality of life.

I'll take my chances, listen to my body, and go for help if it gets past what I can tolerate. If that turns out to be too little too late, well, that was my choice.


----------



## VinylHanger

hdavis said:


> Whatever you're getting, at least 2 times a week more.


So.... your saying two times a week?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

VinylHanger said:


> So.... your saying two times a week?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Youbetcha:thumbsup:

No sense in going overboard like the woman who bought a turbo rabbit and broke her vajayjay.


----------



## tgeb

hdavis said:


> Whatever you're getting, at least 2 times a week more.





VinylHanger said:


> So.... your saying two times a week?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Simple mathematics there, 2X0=0, sorry about your luck...:sad::laughing:


----------



## hdavis

One person I know swears by turmeric for his arthritis.


----------



## VinylHanger

tgeb said:


> Simple mathematics there, 2X0=0, sorry about your luck...:sad::laughing:


30 years if marriage.

At least I have the memories.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

VinylHanger said:


> 30 years if marriage.
> 
> At least I have the memories.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Start reading Kowboy’s posts to her, that oughta get her in the mood.


----------



## hdavis

Big Johnson said:


> Start reading Kowboy’s posts to her, that oughta get her in the mood.


For Ed...


----------



## Fishindude

I'm 59 and going through that prostate stuff right now too. Biopsy revealed a very small amount of slow growing, low risk cancerous tissue, so they want to actively monitor my situation. Doing a biopsy every year unless it gets worse, in which case we may to take more aggressive steps or surgery. 

It is very common and will kill you if you don't catch it soon enough and it is also one of the most curable cancers when when caught early and treated correctly. I've read that all men will eventually develop prostate problems like this if we live long enough.

Getting old aint for sissy's.


----------



## Joasis

I was told to not work for a few weeks. Of course, I followed that advice....

Now I am bleeding like a stuck hog every time I have to take a leak, pain is intense....and i really screwed the pooch. Lots of anti biotics and hydrocodine.....wow.....in other words, the roto-rootering didn't work out well, so a repeat. I bet I will try to not do anything this time.


----------



## Robie

I'm afraid to go to the doctor.

I don't think my heart could stand all the bad news.


----------



## tgeb

Damn, sorry to hear that Jay.

I can't imagine the pain.... but it's probably in my future...

I hope the next procedure goes well. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ

Lots of advertising in this area for this:

https://www.urolift.com/patients/treatment-options


----------



## TimNJ

Shortly after I was put on aspirin therapy I remember going to take a leak before bed and pi**ing the toilet bowl red with blood
Scared the heck out me. Trip to ER.
Bleeding stopped and then they said follow up with urologist.

Urologist sticks a scope down my....
Nurse Diesel was right there to "assist":laughing:

Told me I must have just ruptured a blood vessel or something and keep an eye on it.


----------



## Robie

I just went weak at the knees.


----------



## Irishslave

CBD Oil....the good stuff not some flash internet sales. medical grade with the THC in it. Sorry hardball anti-druggers what do you think the doctor gives you? Flintstone vitamins? 

it's all drugs and some of them don't work and some of them make things worse


----------



## Irishslave

Robie said:


> I'm afraid to go to the doctor.
> 
> I don't think my heart could stand all the bad news.


You'll save money. All they'll do is write you a plethora of prescriptions tell you to lose weight, quit smoking, yada yada and keep you coming back for follow up. 

do you get enough sleep? 

Do you drink alcohol? if yes how much?

How do you feel about aging? Are you depressed?

Do you have weapons in the home? (yes they've been known to ask) 

I want the doctor Mick Jaegar has.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Irishslave said:


> CBD Oil....the good stuff not some flash internet sales. medical grade with the THC in it. Sorry hardball anti-druggers what do you think the doctor gives you? Flintstone vitamins?
> 
> it's all drugs and some of them don't work and some of them make things worse




Druggie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

Good CBD oil has low THC 

A friend of mine went in for h hemorrhoid surgery a couple weeks ago and died 3 days later.


----------



## Calidecks

Marijuana Study Finds CBD Can Cause Liver Damage

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...a-study-finds-cbd-can-cause-liver-damage/amp/



> Researchers then spent some time examining mice under the influence of various doses of CBD. Some of the animals received lower doses, while others were given more. The dosage is said to have been “the allometrically scaled mouse equivalent doses (MED) of the maximum recommended human maintenance dose of CBD in EPIDIOLEX (20 mg/kg).”
> 
> Shockingly, researchers discovered that the mice given higher doses of CBD showed signs of liver damage within 24 hours. To that end, 75 percent of these animals in the sub-acute phase had either died or were on the verge of death within a few days.
> 
> Regardless of your feelings on this particular study, it is hard to argue with dead mice – even if you are an all-knowing marijuana expert.



Mike.
_______________


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

hdavis said:


> One person I know swears by turmeric for his arthritis.


I hear it's good! Does he do the fresh stuff, power or supplements??


----------



## VinylHanger

I pooped blue once. Bout sh!t myself.

Then my wife started laughing because it was the huge blue frosted cupcake she gave me the night before.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I hear it's good! Does he do the fresh stuff, power or supplements??


Supplements. I figure most of this stuff if you don't feel a difference, it isn't the right thing for you- try something else.


----------



## Randy Bush

Joasis said:


> I was told to not work for a few weeks. Of course, I followed that advice....
> 
> Now I am bleeding like a stuck hog every time I have to take a leak, pain is intense....and i really screwed the pooch. Lots of anti biotics and hydrocodine.....wow.....in other words, the roto-rootering didn't work out well, so a repeat. I bet I will try to not do anything this time.


That's the trouble with most of us guys, we are tough and we can just plow through it. It all the time myself. Hope things get better for us. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## theotherone

VinylHanger said:


> I pooped blue once. Bout sh!t myself.
> 
> Then my wife started laughing because it was the huge blue frosted cupcake she gave me the night before.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Happened to me once, thankfully didn't become full-blown hypochondria.


----------



## 91782

Irishslave said:


> CBD Oil....the good stuff not some flash internet sales. medical grade with the THC in it. Sorry hardball anti-druggers what do you think the doctor gives you? Flintstone vitamins?
> 
> it's all drugs and some of them don't work and some of them make things worse


...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Is there life after 50 or is it all downhill:confused1:


----------



## Irishslave

Calidecks said:


> Marijuana Study Finds CBD Can Cause Liver Damage
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...a-study-finds-cbd-can-cause-liver-damage/amp/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I have an Irish liver. Thank you.


----------



## Irishslave

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Is there life after 50 or is it all downhill:confused1:


If you have to ask then you ain't there yet. 50's aint bad. 60's starts testing the systems, if you make it to 70 w/o any critical "stoppages" you should be good. 

Everything does change though. If you wanna keep doing what you were doing, eating what you were eating, drinking what you were drinking your body will definitely let you know it's time to ease up


----------



## bmcquin

As Toby Keith sang in a song" I'm ain't as good as I once was..... But I'm once as good once as I ever was"

Fits me and this 61 y/o body & mind to a "T"...


----------



## Big Johnson

bmcquin said:


> As Toby Keith sang in a song" I'm ain't as good as I once was..... But I'm once as good once as I ever was"
> 
> Fits me and this 61 y/o body & mind to a "T"...



Who? What?
Tipi is more coherent


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Irishslave said:


> If you have to ask then you ain't there yet. 50's aint bad.


Deep in it :blink:deep


----------



## Mordekyle

Big Johnson said:


> Who? What?
> 
> Tipi is more coherent




Country song


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Big Johnson said:


> Who? What?
> Tipi is more coherent







Tom


----------



## griz

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Is there life after 50 or is it all downhill:confused1:


HELL YES, there is life after 50 & 60 and so on...

it is just difficult to adapt to and realize that our bodies can not keep up with what our brains think we can do.

this has been VERY aggravating for me and i am slowly coming to terms with it....


----------



## hdavis

I saw the 100 yo woman run a sprint this past week. She wasn't too fast, but she crossed the finish line.

What were you guys talking about?:laughing:


----------



## VinylHanger

My 75 year old Mother makes the 20 year olds in her hot spin class look like fat toads.

That's usually the second workout of her day.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

My 89 year old inlaws live on and go up to the 5th floor 2 or 3 times a day,, no elevator:thumbsup:


----------



## 91782

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> My 89 year old inlaws live on and go up to the 5th floor 2 or 3 times a day,, no elevator:thumbsup:


Last of my dad's family, his baby sister is 93. Just had a hip replaced, but she is really slowing down.

Her oldest daughter is my age. Also just had a hip replaced. Recently retired school teacher, ex-figure skater, well maintained healthy person.

Something in the water, or stuff missing from our diet.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

My wife's great grandpa lived to 101, her other great grandma is 101 and still kicking. 

I miss her grandpa, he was a cool dude. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

SmallTownGuy said:


> Something in the water, t.


PFAS and lead.


----------



## Joasis

tjbnwi said:


> https://youtu.be/ldQrapQ4d0Y
> 
> Tom



Time for a funny story from the sticks.... :laughing:

MY HVAC contractor is 2 years younger then I am...we have known each other for 40 years I bet.....and on a job a few years back, he shows up, and he looks like hell. Double black eyes....lips puffed...bruises visible and I am sure, some not so visible. 

So anyway, he is at a watering hole in Enid, small country style bar...and there is a local tough guy who was probably 30....6 foot plus a few, 300 plus some, and biker imaged....and he is giving this little guy at the bar a line of BS..and my HVAC guy, Richard, just can't help it..  he tells the little guy if you will just hit that SOB in mouth he will leave you alone....only thing tough about him is that mouth he is running. :blink:

The little guy was saved! The big guy, whose name is Chuckie, started right on my buddy with the mouth and talking smack, and my buddy is cut from the same ground I was...there is a time to fight, and a time to talk....so he started on him...

Now, to wrap it up, I wasn't there, I heard about it from several guys who were, Chuckie was "declared" the winner..simply because he was able to get up when the fight was over...Richard had to get helped up and out the door. 

So he is telling me what happened, and no kidding, the Toby Kieth Song came on...and I busted out laughing.....every time I hear that song, I think of Richard.....

A few months later, I saw Chuckie and I couldn't help myself....I asked him how he rated Richard...since he had 20 years and 100 pounds on him? He said he had never been hit so hard in his life, and he didn't think he had won anything....he is convinced to this day that Richard will still mount him given the chance...and I just laughed....yep....us old men don't forget. :laughing:


----------



## B.Johnson

Joasis said:


> Time for a funny story from the sticks.... :laughing:
> 
> MY HVAC contractor is 2 years younger then I am...we have known each other for 40 years I bet.....and on a job a few years back, he shows up, and he looks like hell. Double black eyes....lips puffed...bruises visible and I am sure, some not so visible.
> 
> So anyway, he is at a watering hole in Enid, small country style bar...and there is a local tough guy who was probably 30....6 foot plus a few, 300 plus some, and biker imaged....and he is giving this little guy at the bar a line of BS..and my HVAC guy, Richard, just can't help it..  he tells the little guy if you will just hit that SOB in mouth he will leave you alone....only thing tough about him is that mouth he is running. :blink:
> 
> The little guy was saved! The big guy, whose name is Chuckie, started right on my buddy with the mouth and talking smack, and my buddy is cut from the same ground I was...there is a time to fight, and a time to talk....so he started on him...
> 
> Now, to wrap it up, I wasn't there, I heard about it from several guys who were, Chuckie was "declared" the winner..simply because he was able to get up when the fight was over...Richard had to get helped up and out the door.
> 
> So he is telling me what happened, and no kidding, the Toby Kieth Song came on...and I busted out laughing.....every time I hear that song, I think of Richard.....
> 
> A few months later, I saw Chuckie and I couldn't help myself....I asked him how he rated Richard...since he had 20 years and 100 pounds on him? He said he had never been hit so hard in his life, and he didn't think he had won anything....he is convinced to this day that Richard will still mount him given the chance...and I just laughed....yep....us old men don't forget. :laughing:


"Mount him" as his head on the wall, or prison style? :whistling


----------



## Joasis

B.Johnson said:


> "Mount him" as his head on the wall, or prison style? :whistling


I don't think I would have connected "mounting" to a sex act in prison. 


"Mount up" means just that....get aboard. Meaning just that...cowboy expression if you prefer. 

Or another way that goes along with it...."I can't help you on, but I can damn sure help you off"....and that ain't got nothing to do with sex either. :laughing:


----------



## 91782

Big Johnson said:


> PFAS and lead.


Youz guys got any rivers left over there in that part of the state that aren't contaminated?


----------



## Big Johnson

SmallTownGuy said:


> Youz guys got any rivers left over there in that part of the state that aren't contaminated?


Probably not.


----------



## 91782

They got the same sh!t going on over in Ann Arbor now.


----------



## B.Johnson

Joasis said:


> I don't think I would have connected "mounting" to a sex act in prison.
> 
> 
> "Mount up" means just that....get aboard. Meaning just that...cowboy expression if you prefer.
> 
> Or another way that goes along with it...."I can't help you on, but I can damn sure help you off"....and that ain't got nothing to do with sex either. :laughing:


I didn't even think of "Mount up" as in getting on a horse. Now I have to question why prison sex came into my mind. :laughing:


----------



## flashheatingand

About to turn 52. I don't know about the prostrate stuff from p.1. What I have found is that I have gotten significantly weaker. I used to be able to schlep like a mf. But things seem a lot heavier to pack in and out. I know we lose muscle mass in time, but geeze, I didn't expect this.


----------



## griz

flashheatingand said:


> About to turn 52. I don't know about the prostrate stuff from p.1. What I have found is that I have gotten significantly weaker. I used to be able to schlep like a mf. But things seem a lot heavier to pack in and out. I know we lose muscle mass in time, but geeze, I didn't expect this.


another issue is....

when the hell did they start making the floors lower??..:whistling:laughing:


----------



## hdavis

Remember, just because you can still do it doesn't mean your knees can.

Or back.

Or shoulders .

Just fill in the blank


----------



## hdavis

B.Johnson said:


> I didn't even think of "Mount up" as in getting on a horse. Now I have to question why prison sex came into my mind. :laughing:


Just change you content subscriptions.


----------



## VinylHanger

Unger and I had a discussion yesterday about removing and then replacing a double IGU, 6 foot by 4 foot, 5/32 glass, 16 feet up on a terraced hillside that makes it actually 20 plus feet up to the bottom of the window.

We were going to just carry it up ladders. Done it lots of times.

Got set up, and I wasnt feelin' it.

Nope. Not anymore. I'll admit I whimped out. It's only 120 pounds or so, but either I got smarter or I got whimpier.

In Unger's defense, he was egging me on pretty hard.

I'll be bringing scaffolding next week.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

If it was windy, you got smarter.


----------



## Joasis

Going in a few minutes to get the latest catheter pulled. I debated with myself on pulling, opting to let the pro handle deflating the balloon and removing it, plus they will want a sample to see how bacteria is present. 

I hope this is it. Percoset has been friend through this one.


----------



## 91782

Wishing you well.


----------



## 91782

flashheatingand said:


> About to turn 52. I don't know about the prostrate stuff from p.1. What I have found is that I have gotten significantly weaker. I used to be able to schlep like a mf. But things seem a lot heavier to pack in and out. * I know we lose muscle mass in time, but geeze, I didn't expect this*.


You have no idea...


----------



## VinylHanger

Joasis said:


> Going in a few minutes to get the latest catheter pulled. I debated with myself on pulling, opting to let the pro handle deflating the balloon and removing it, plus they will want a sample to see how bacteria is present.
> 
> I hope this is it. Percoset has been friend through this one.


That hurts just thinking about it. Hope all is well.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

Joasis said:


> Truck driver here in Oklahoma pulled over in the small town for crossing the centerline....couldn't pass a field sobriety check, so in the tank he went, no phone call, nothing....and dead of pneumonia. 60 years old. His autopsy showed no drugs or alcohol, but the cops knew he was drunk....https://www.readfrontier.org/storie...r-died-in-jail-but-he-actually-had-pneumonia/


How dare you say anything negative about police on this forum!


----------



## B.Johnson

Yeah, I was thinking "here we go..."


----------



## Calidecks

It's not negative towards police it's negative towards the police officers who ****ed up. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Idothat

If I ever run in to any of you guys and ask, “ how ya doin “ 

just say. , ” fine “

I’m not trying to start a 30 minute conversation. :jester:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

The back 9 is going a lot slower than the front 9:blink:


----------



## Calidecks

Joasis said:


> Truck driver here in Oklahoma pulled over in the small town for crossing the centerline....couldn't pass a field sobriety check, so in the tank he went, no phone call, nothing....and dead of pneumonia. 60 years old. His autopsy showed no drugs or alcohol, but the cops knew he was drunk....https://www.readfrontier.org/storie...r-died-in-jail-but-he-actually-had-pneumonia/




The cops did thier job. They took him to a hospital that didn't find the medical problem. The onus was on the hospital. Regardless of whether or not he was drunk he was unable to drive safely. That was a good arrest. Any cop in that situation would've and should've done exactly what those cops did. First take him to get a medical evaluation. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## 91782

Joasis said:


> Truck driver here in Oklahoma pulled over in the small town for crossing the centerline....couldn't pass a field sobriety check, so in the tank he went, no phone call, nothing....and dead of pneumonia. 60 years old. His autopsy showed no drugs or alcohol, but the cops knew he was drunk....https://www.readfrontier.org/storie...r-died-in-jail-but-he-actually-had-pneumonia/


I got to tell ya, May 8th, that is exactly how the day went down for me.
If I had been asked that morning how the day would go, I would have just say I feel like sh!t - allergies are kicking my ass.

By 7:30 PM, I was in the ambulance, unable to stand, let aloe walk.

Because of age, that's how fast it can go from miserable to near death.


----------



## Big Johnson

SmallTownGuy said:


> I got to tell ya, May 8th, that is exactly how the day went down for me.
> If I had been asked that morning how the day would go, I would have just say I feel like sh!t - allergies are kicking my ass.
> 
> By 7:30 PM, I was in the ambulance, unable to stand, let aloe walk.
> 
> Because of age, that's how fast it can go from miserable to near death.


You should have been taken to jail.


----------



## VinylHanger

I knocked myself in the head again today. Set ladder up in small closet to access the attic opening. Ladder barely fit and the bottom was near the opening. Realized I left my light and had to dig my phone out of my coveralls.

Jump down, dig out my phone then full blast tried to run up the ladder. Hit my head square on the top of the closet door opening.

Used to not worry. Now with two good hits in 2 weeks, I worry a bit.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

Big Johnson said:


> You should have been taken to jail.


Jeez dude. Let it rest.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ

VinylHanger said:


> I knocked myself in the head again today. Set ladder up in small closet to access the attic opening. Ladder barely fit and the bottom was near the opening. Realized I left my light and had to dig my phone out of my coveralls.
> 
> Jump down, dig out my phone then full blast tried to run up the ladder. Hit my head square on the top of the closet door opening.
> 
> Used to not worry. Now with two good hits in 2 weeks, I worry a bit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk





Had a customer that was an EMT and she told me she hit her head like that getting in the ambulance one day.
She blew it off and then the next day felt really bad and went to the ER.
Turned out she had fractured a vertebrae in her neck and they said she was lucky she didn't end up paralyzed.
She said she was out of work for like 6 months.


----------



## VinylHanger

Well.... now I feel much better.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rio

Scary story about the hernia surgery, talk about a close call.


----------



## TimNJ

Joasis said:


> Truck driver here in Oklahoma pulled over in the small town for crossing the centerline....couldn't pass a field sobriety check, so in the tank he went, no phone call, nothing....and dead of pneumonia. 60 years old. His autopsy showed no drugs or alcohol, but the cops knew he was drunk....https://www.readfrontier.org/storie...r-died-in-jail-but-he-actually-had-pneumonia/


A case similar happened in NJ some years ago except the guy had low blood sugar and either the cops beat him to a pulp because he "resisted" or they killed him. Can't remember which.

But when it came out he was diabetic and the low blood sugar caused him to go incoherent, police now have to assess if the person might have some medical condition.

Before they beat them to a pulp.:laughing:


----------



## Idothat

A local electrician, bumped his head on a floor joist . He went to the doctor and was told he had a mild concussion. It ended up killing him a few days later


----------



## TimNJ

M.F Custom said:


> I opted for an open procedure. I went in at 1 pm for surgery, out of surgery around 2 pm and home by 6 pm. I went straight to bed never really slept well, died in pain all night. Around 6;30 the next morning I told my wife I'm not breathing too well can you help me just sit up on the edge of the bed. The second my head got vertical I went down face forward in a pile on the floor unconscious... when I finally came around there were 2 cops and 3 paramedics in my bedroom and off I went back to the hospital. I suffered from internal bleeding all night and lost 8 pints of blood. Doc thinks a blood vessel popped open? I had a hemoglobin of 6 not good! This was back April 9th and I'm just starting to get back out doing lighter work and getting my strength back. I lost 20 lbs and lots of muscle laying in the ICU for 7 days. I went from being perfectly healthy running around doing construction all my life and never in a hospital to near death overnight...



Glad you are OK now.
That is kind of weird, a 1PM surgery.
I was always told surgery scheduled early in the morning because that was when person's blood pressure is the lowest.


----------



## Rio

One of my relatives, an older kind of klutzy type, was on vacation and fell, hit his head, went to the doctor, said all was well. About 3 weeks later he's at our house for Thanksgiving dinner and starts feeling weird, said he'd been having dizzy spells, got up and was stumbling around, long story short, we got worried, took him to the hospital, 6 hours later he's having brain surgery to relieve a hemotoma that was about to kill him.


----------



## Big Johnson

TimNJ said:


> Glad you are OK now.
> That is kind of weird, a 1PM surgery.
> I was always told surgery scheduled early in the morning because that was when person's blood pressure is the lowest.


I’ve always heard it was because the surgeons have an early afternoon tee time.


----------



## M.F Custom

Thanks guys, yes it was a close call and a real challenge for awhile. The real kicker is I went out of my insurance network to private pay for this top surgeon.


----------



## M.F Custom

Out patient surgeries are done all day long. Who knows maybe he had a tee time schedule to get to...


----------



## M.F Custom

The moral of the story is no surgery is simple!


----------



## Calidecks

TimNJ said:


> A case similar happened in NJ some years ago except the guy had low blood sugar and either the cops beat him to a pulp because he "resisted" or they killed him. Can't remember which.
> 
> 
> 
> But when it came out he was diabetic and the low blood sugar caused him to go incoherent, police now have to assess if the person might have some medical condition.
> 
> 
> 
> Before they beat them to a pulp.:laughing:




Unless you give a link to that, it's just your story and you can tell it anyway you want!


Mike.
_______________


----------



## TimNJ

https://www.nj.com/politics/2013/01/state_police_superintendent_ri.html

He did live. Not killed only beaten.
BTW what did you have for dinner April 18, 2013?


----------



## VinylHanger

Idothat said:


> A local electrician, bumped his head on a floor joist . He went to the doctor and was told he had a mild concussion. It ended up killing him a few days later


Even better....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

Rio said:


> One of my relatives, an older kind of klutzy type, was on vacation and fell, hit his head, went to the doctor, said all was well. About 3 weeks later he's at our house for Thanksgiving dinner and starts feeling weird, said he'd been having dizzy spells, got up and was stumbling around, long story short, we got worried, took him to the hospital, 6 hours later he's having brain surgery to relieve a hemotoma that was about to kill him.


Lordy. You all know I have OCD. Now I'm not going sleep well for weeks.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Idothat

VinylHanger said:


> Even better....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Not trying to scare you , head injuries are not to be taken lightly .

If you are feeling dizzy , sleepy or nauseated you should probably get it checked out


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

TimNJ said:


> https://www.nj.com/politics/2013/01/state_police_superintendent_ri.html
> 
> He did live. Not killed only beaten.
> BTW what did you have for dinner April 18, 2013?


As I have said before our police are as crocked(sp) as they come. 
Our former deputy city prosecutor was just put behind bars and her husband former chief of police will be in jail soon too.:clap:
https://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/2019/...ves-prevent-katherine-kealoha-practicing-law/


----------



## 91782

Big Johnson said:


> You should have been taken to jail.


Could have gone down that way, seriously, I don't know how I made it driving to the urgent care, which is where they called for EMT and transport.

Hospital felt like jail. Plus, the old guy next to me was an alkie and dying of liver failure.

They were uptight because I checked myself out.


----------



## hdavis

M.F Custom said:


> Thanks guys, yes it was a close call and a real challenge for awhile. The real kicker is I went out of my insurance network to private pay for this top surgeon.


Sometimes that's the smartest thing to do.:thumbsup:


----------



## 91782

Idothat said:


> If you are feeling dizzy , sleepy or nauseated you should probably get it checked out



Hell, that's everybody on Beer Friday.


----------



## Idothat

Or Saturday morning after beer Friday


----------



## Bull Trout

Idothat said:


> Or Saturday morning after beer Friday




If you beer Saturday, beer Friday doesn’t hurt as much


----------



## tjbnwi

So all of this is what I have to look forward to.........

Tom


----------



## hdavis

tjbnwi said:


> So all of this is what I have to look forward to.........
> 
> Tom


When you get old enough, you can do this:


----------



## Irishslave

After 50? You have to get good at kicking your own ass


----------



## 91782

A guy I went to high school with. 2 years younger I think. Maybe 1 year.


----------



## Idothat

SmallTownGuy said:


> A guy I went to high school with. 2 years younger I think. Maybe 1 year.


As someone who has suffered from back problems , nothing like this , I’ve had a disc removed , I can only imagine the pain that x-ray represents.


----------



## TimNJ

Joasis said:


> Truck driver here in Oklahoma pulled over in the small town for crossing the centerline....couldn't pass a field sobriety check, so in the tank he went, no phone call, nothing....and dead of pneumonia. 60 years old. His autopsy showed no drugs or alcohol, but the cops knew he was drunk....https://www.readfrontier.org/storie...r-died-in-jail-but-he-actually-had-pneumonia/


Interesting coincidence.
My wife told me about a woman she works with and the woman's BIL.

Seems that her BIL won't let anybody come to his house where he also watches his disabled wife.
He will call relatives and take calls from them.
So this lady's husband, the guys brother, calls to talk to him and the guy is blabbering about absolute non-sense. Nothing makes sense.

He calls another relative and they call the guy and he still talks non-sense.
They call the police to go to the house and check on the guy.
They take the wife out of the house to a nursing home and send the guy to a hospital because he is talking non-sense to the cops.

Turns out the guy has pneumonia.
Within two days the guy is in hospice and they don't expect him to live for more than a couple days.


----------



## M.F Custom

SmallTownGuy said:


> A guy I went to high school with. 2 years younger I think. Maybe 1 year.


Wowzer! what happened?


----------



## 91782

M.F Custom said:


> Wowzer! what happened?


Don't know. Just reconnected last year via FB. So maybe I'll find a socially polite way to ask him at this years class reunion.


----------



## hdavis

M.F Custom said:


> Wowzer! what happened?


Doc needed a summer home.


----------



## Tashler

I had arthroscopic surgery on my right knee 5 weeks ago. Walked my daughter down the aisle three weeks ago. Didn't limp as I walked and boy did it hurt.

Started PT right after that, but it isn't feeling all that good. I'm hoping to start working in a few weeks but I'm not feeling it.

And I'm meeting my wife and son down at Long beach Island Wednesday, ut I'm a bit hesitant about the body surfing.

Heck, I'm hesitant about walking on the beach at all the way this still feels.


----------



## Robie

> Heck, I'm hesitant about walking on the beach at all the way this still feels.


Check with your Doc.
I've had a couple customers that had knee surgery and walking in the sand actually screwed their knee up worse.


----------



## Deckhead

You guys are really ****ing depressing.

If I make it past my kids being 25 or so, I'm good. I just want them to be self sufficient. Told the old lady, Dont get mad when I say that, weve paid life insurance for a long time and I'm determined to beat those stupid insurance numbers and get you paid!

Not even 40 and I get a random hint every now and again I wont feel like this forever. Changing what you eat made a huge difference this year.


----------



## Robie

A torn meniscus can happen at any age.


----------



## Joasis

So as many of you followed, I had prostate surgery...opening up the tube...no big deal...right? I have had 2 trips to the hospital for infection and bladder irrigation, and if that wasn't enough, I take off at 3 pm a few weeks ago....on Friday...been a long week...productive....all is good. An hour after I get home, after being able to pee normally for awhile, I can't get a drop. Call my urologist. He is gone on vacation. Call my RN daughter, she calls a urologist she knows. He says head to the ER, and he tries to back channel a call to my doc. No luck. My wife drives me to the ER, 20 miles away, and every bump in the road is excruciating....pain of a full bladder...and the funny thing to me is I have been going all day no problem. No reason to have a full bladder....no beer either. 

I am bent double as we get into the ER, they take me straight back to a table and cath me and nothing comes out. So then.....just to add a little misery to the story....so you guys can feel this...they decide I am blocked and they use a 100 cc syringe....filled with sterile water, and with the catheter in, then push 100 cc of water in my already "full" bladder. I am crawling the walls and cussing like you won't believe. After they run this torture for a few minutes, and I kid you not, I am pain tolerant for the most part....I am in tears....they get blood clots and then dark blood. 

Off to surgery.....1100 cc of clotted blood in my bladder. And they have no idea why or where it came from. I was out thankfully, but the urologist could not even find a bleeder or a wound...nothing. 

Now......I am again working ok....but as he pointed out.....my refusal to follow instructions caused this. He said light activity does not mean climbing in and out of manlifts, running equipment, or even getting in and out of my truck several times a day. 

he said how about trying it like this: No activity means NO ACTIVITY for a FEW WEEKS.....stay home, watch TV....run your business over the phone....read a book...and maybe...this time, you might find that healing takes place.


----------



## Deckhead

Joasis said:


> So as many of you followed, I had prostate surgery...opening up the tube...no big deal...right? I have had 2 trips to the hospital for infection and bladder irrigation, and if that wasn't enough, I take off at 3 pm a few weeks ago....on Friday...been a long week...productive....all is good. An hour after I get home, after being able to pee normally for awhile, I can't get a drop. Call my urologist. He is gone on vacation. Call my RN daughter, she calls a urologist she knows. He says head to the ER, and he tries to back channel a call to my doc. No luck. My wife drives me to the ER, 20 miles away, and every bump in the road is excruciating....pain of a full bladder...and the funny thing to me is I have been going all day no problem. No reason to have a full bladder....no beer either.
> 
> I am bent double as we get into the ER, they take me straight back to a table and cath me and nothing comes out. So then.....just to add a little misery to the story....so you guys can feel this...they decide I am blocked and they use a 100 cc syringe....filled with sterile water, and with the catheter in, then push 100 cc of water in my already "full" bladder. I am crawling the walls and cussing like you won't believe. After they run this torture for a few minutes, and I kid you not, I am pain tolerant for the most part....I am in tears....they get blood clots and then dark blood.
> 
> Off to surgery.....1100 cc of clotted blood in my bladder. And they have no idea why or where it came from. I was out thankfully, but the urologist could not even find a bleeder or a wound...nothing.
> 
> Now......I am again working ok....but as he pointed out.....my refusal to follow instructions caused this. He said light activity does not mean climbing in and out of manlifts, running equipment, or even getting in and out of my truck several times a day.
> 
> he said how about trying it like this: No activity means NO ACTIVITY for a FEW WEEKS.....stay home, watch TV....run your business over the phone....read a book...and maybe...this time, you might find that healing takes place.


Damn... that's a tough deal. Wanna take care of the pee shooter as I get older, check.

Dad has protsate issues. What can I do now to help it?


----------



## 91782

Jay,

You gonna listen AND follow Dr.'s orders this time?:jester:


----------



## Joasis

I have been.

I think most of my issues stemmed from long periods of holding it when I should not have. I could fly for 6 hours, or drive a semi for 10 hours without stopping. And I am paying the price today.


----------



## hdavis

Sometimes toughing it out doesn't work so well.

Stiches on the outside, you can just look and see if you're causing a problem. Inside stiches don't work that way


----------



## 91782

"Off to surgery.....*1100 cc of clotted blood* in my bladder. And they have no idea why or where it came from. I was out thankfully, but the urologist could not even find a bleeder or a wound...nothing. "

I just realized - that's almost the same volume as a Classic Harley Davidson displaces.


----------



## Joasis

The adult male bladder holds 300 cc "comfortably".....so they say. Obviously, this can vary....my urologist says 1500 cc isn't unheard of. Wow.


----------



## 91782

Joasis said:


> The adult male bladder holds 300 cc "comfortably".....so they say. Obviously, this can vary....my urologist says 1500 cc isn't unheard of. Wow.


My adult male bladder holds approximately 1.5 mugs of filtered coffee.
Then it's pee time.

I don't know how to convert that to cc.:blink:


----------



## 91782

SmallTownGuy said:


> My adult male bladder holds approximately 1.5 mugs of filtered coffee.
> Then it's pee time.
> 
> I don't know how to convert that to cc.:blink:


I just measured my favorite coffee mug. It holds 400ml.
So 600ml, and I'm looking for a tree - or a tire.


----------



## 91782

> Off to surgery.....1100 cc of clotted blood in my bladder. And they have no idea why or where it came from. I was out thankfully, but the urologist could not even find a bleeder or a wound...nothing.





> I think most of my issues stemmed from long periods of holding it when I should not have. I could fly for 6 hours, or drive a semi for 10 hours without stopping. And I am paying the price today.



I did some research. This happens again, I found you a man-sized emergency pee holder. All stainless, and the price is right too. It's got the "No-Missed-P!ss" deluxe opening to boot.


----------



## Irishslave

Deckhead said:


> Damn... that's a tough deal. Wanna take care of the pee shooter as I get older, check.
> 
> Dad has protsate issues. *What can I do now to help it?*


There's not a whole lot other than staying hydrated avoiding sugary drinks and I'm pretty sure caffeine. 

The prostate enlarges as you age often trapping urine in the bladder (that feeling of not being completely empty)...this can lead to really bad complications. Bladder infections are bad enough as Jo laid out....if the infection gets to your kidneys it can kill you. The trapped urine can also infect your prostate exacerbating the situation. 

I drink water all day long in an attempt to stay clean. When I pee strong I'm a happy camper when I don't not so much. Try having a kidney stone trapped in your pee tube for 3 months it will make a believer out of you. Nothing scarier though than not being able to piss at all. 

The right fruits and vegetables are critical to prostate health


----------



## Irishslave

*What is this after 50 chit anyway? After 40 time is like a bullet train*


----------



## Irishslave

Deckhead said:


> Damn... that's a tough deal. Wanna take care of the pee shooter as I get older, check.
> 
> Dad has protsate issues. * What can I do now to help it?*


Another thing the doctor will try to prescribe you Proscar, Flomax, or other drugs, problem with those are your wife might start chasing other men around. They might help one willy problem but create another and they are expensive drugs. Flomax especially because it works.


----------



## VinylHanger

I drink a ton of liquids. Probably go through a case of seltzer a day, 3 or 4 super large glasses of water with maybe some low sugar flavoring added.

Usually only one sugar soda a day, but I do do a lot of Diet Dew. Only soda thing I can drink that is easy on my stomach.

My wife thinks I'm nuts drinking so much, but I do feel better when I do. Of course, I do get up at night, usually with the dog. But with at least 2 large glasses of water before bed, I'd be doing that if I was 20.

Very little alchohol these days. Maybe a hard night is two light mixed drinks or a hard cider.

I do think I am fortunate that I can enjoy a glass of ice water as much as most guys might enjoy a beer.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## griz

Irishslave said:


> *What is this after 50 chit anyway? After 40 time is like a bullet train*


bull chit...you are still in slow motion then....:whistling

just wait until you hit 60 and plus...

gives you a good understanding of what warp drive is...:laughing:


----------



## Irishslave

griz said:


> bull chit...you are still in slow motion then....:whistling
> 
> just wait until you hit 60 and plus...
> 
> gives you a good understanding of what warp drive is...:laughing:


I'm already there. 40 doesn't seem like that long ago. Some how I missed a year or two or 10. This 22 years went by phucking fast


----------



## Joasis

So....bladder flush out? Beer. I haven't done much beer drinking in a long time, but I am about due....and I told the doc so....he said.....you know why you pee better with alcohol? Cause it is numbing the urethra. Duh. But it used to do the trick....

As to Flomax....no side issues. Everything works as designed. What I hate is having to take any med long term. 




Now, for a completely different side...Anyone see a "Superbeets" commercial? 

Well....I ordered a can, and since I already drink cranberry juice every morning, mix it in...and presto....for me, it works. My blood pressure went down over a month from 145 over 100 to 120 over 70. Can't speak to increased energy, and I can't say specifically the Superbeets is the cause, but I am taking no other meds.


----------



## Irishslave

Joasis said:


> So....bladder flush out? Beer. I haven't done much beer drinking in a long time, but I am about due....and I told the doc so....he said.....you know why you pee better with alcohol? Cause it is numbing the urethra. Duh. But it used to do the trick....
> 
> As to Flomax....no side issues. Everything works as designed. What I hate is having to take any med long term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, for a completely different side...Anyone see a "Superbeets" commercial?
> 
> Well....I ordered a can, and since I already drink cranberry juice every morning, mix it in...and presto....for me, it works. My blood pressure went down over a month from 145 over 100 to 120 over 70. Can't speak to increased energy, and I can't say specifically the Superbeets is the cause, but I am taking no other meds.


I'm scared alcohol of any kind will dehydrate though. A glass of wine is supposed to be good for your blood. I haven't had a drop for a couple of years probably maybe that's what I'm missing. Then again.

Also haven't had a PSA screen in about 10 years. I was at 1.0 then. I'm afraid of where I might be now. 

Blood pressure is another issue no meds seem to work but booze does but it's only temporary. 

Like a old high mileage car the parts just wear out


----------



## Joasis

My PSA was 4.3 when I was having issues before surgery. Scared the hell out of me....and then it is down to less then 1 again. 

I know a lot of docs that endorse having a glass of wine at every meal, or for dinner, and of course, we know this is for the anti-oxident and natural blood thinning....but I don't like wine. That is my next course of action.....start drinking a glass every evening and see what I feel like after a month. 

Funny story about wine: My ex's mother, a devout Baptist and teetotaler, was advised by her doctor to drink a glass of wine, or a wine cooler....for her colon issues.....and I don't think she ever would or did....she was convinced she should go to Heaven without wine crossing her lips. That was 30 years ago, and she is still alive today, so she didn't need it, but the fun she missed out on.


----------



## Joasis

We had a thread about plantar fasciitis a few years back, and presto, if I didn't have enough problems.....it came back with a vengeance. I guess I haven't had an issue with it in 5 or 6 years maybe...started wearing Keen shoes....and they did the trick. 

So it was so bad last week, and I was hobbling around like an old man, I told my wife I was heading for the podiatrist for a cortisone shot....which hurts like hell too....and Saturday morning, refilled my hot tub which we don't use when it is the middle of summer....and presto, 3 mornings back in the tub and keeping my foot over the strongest jet has worked the magic again. No pain. 

I wonder what will be next?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Joasis said:


> We had a thread about plantar fasciitis a few years back, and presto, if I didn't have enough problems.....it came back with a vengeance. I guess I haven't had an issue with it in 5 or 6 years maybe...started wearing Keen shoes....and they did the trick.
> 
> So it was so bad last week, and I was hobbling around like an old man, I told my wife I was heading for the podiatrist for a cortisone shot....which hurts like hell too....and Saturday morning, refilled my hot tub which we don't use when it is the middle of summer....and presto, 3 mornings back in the tub and keeping my foot over the strongest jet has worked the magic again. No pain.
> 
> I wonder what will be next?


I'm glad it got better. I keep a thing like a beer bottle under my desk to use one the arch of my foot. It seems to help. This thing works greatI can't get a pic on here so here's a video...


----------



## TimNJ

Joasis said:


> So as many of you followed, I had prostate surgery...opening up the tube...no big deal...right? I have had 2 trips to the hospital for infection and bladder irrigation, and if that wasn't enough, I take off at 3 pm a few weeks ago....on Friday...been a long week...productive....all is good. An hour after I get home, after being able to pee normally for awhile, I can't get a drop. Call my urologist. He is gone on vacation. Call my RN daughter, she calls a urologist she knows. He says head to the ER, and he tries to back channel a call to my doc. No luck. My wife drives me to the ER, 20 miles away, and every bump in the road is excruciating....pain of a full bladder...and the funny thing to me is I have been going all day no problem. No reason to have a full bladder....no beer either.
> 
> I am bent double as we get into the ER, they take me straight back to a table and cath me and nothing comes out. So then.....just to add a little misery to the story....so you guys can feel this...they decide I am blocked and they use a 100 cc syringe....filled with sterile water, and with the catheter in, then push 100 cc of water in my already "full" bladder. I am crawling the walls and cussing like you won't believe. After they run this torture for a few minutes, and I kid you not, I am pain tolerant for the most part....I am in tears....they get blood clots and then dark blood.
> 
> Off to surgery.....1100 cc of clotted blood in my bladder. And they have no idea why or where it came from. I was out thankfully, but the urologist could not even find a bleeder or a wound...nothing.
> 
> Now......I am again working ok....but as he pointed out.....my refusal to follow instructions caused this. He said light activity does not mean climbing in and out of manlifts, running equipment, or even getting in and out of my truck several times a day.
> 
> he said how about trying it like this: No activity means NO ACTIVITY for a FEW WEEKS.....stay home, watch TV....run your business over the phone....read a book...and maybe...this time, you might find that healing takes place.




My BIL just had surgery to remove his prostate today.
Stays overnight in the hospital but my sis says tomorrow he goes home. They told him do what he feels comfortable (at home) for a week.
He has a catheter in and from my sister's text it sounds like they keep it in for a week??? I have to check with her on that.

His PSA was going up close to 2 pts a month for the past couple months after it was already a high 2, and he decided to have it removed.

BTW, 68 yo.


----------



## Calidecks

Isn't anything less than 4.0 normal? Here's mine I had done in 14











Mike.
_______________


----------



## TimNJ

Yeah, my blood tests have it as below 4 and you are ok.
My last one was .7. It usually fluctuates from .5-.7.

So, that seems like a big spread to go up to 4 and be normal.


----------



## Joasis

My urologist says the PSA is the most misunderstood and misdiagnosed test out there. And he was obviously right. I was a 1 or less, and then with the infections, up to 4.3, and I read on the internet it was cancer worry time....the doc said we would check it again when the infections cleared up, and sure enough, back to normal. 

In other words, the PSA number isn't always about cancer.


----------



## TimNJ

After re-reading the emails from my sister, his numbers were going up in the winter.
His dr. had him do an MRI, his number went up again, and then the dr. did a biopsy in May.
It was after the biopsy the dr. told him it was time for a decision.

He was given options, and chose to have it removed. They did it with one of those robotic surgical machines.


----------



## Deckhead

Any hint as to what started all the problems now Jo? Just too many birthdays or was there some kind of trigger?

I dont do any sugar anymore at all. That **** is horrible for you. No beer during the week at all. The most alcohol I will usually have is a glass of wine a night with my wife after dinner. Those are all things my old man said the doc told him could have helped. 

My Dad was researching other stuff on it and things like lots of carbs can cause inflammation. Early morning insulin dumps also weren't good (lots of grains for breakfast). The more he was reading the more he found stuff you ingested made a big difference on his prostate (and heart which was his main reason for researching it). 

What does your urologist say about foods and liquids?


----------



## Joasis

Weight seems to be a big deal....meaning a fat belly putting a lot of pressure on the bladder. It doesn't seem to be a big deal about what you consume, generally. Obviously, the more of something you drink, like beer or tea or coffee, helps flush you out. 

But the prostate is not part of the intake...it is a separate organ with a purpose. 20 years ago, I doctor I knew was talking about guys who get vasectomies...and said there would be a price to pay later in life. Denying hormones that are produced in the testes is kind of dumb...he said. I asked my urologist about this and sex in general, and he said get all you can, while you can. It is healthier to keep everything working. Meaning you will have problems with not producing semen and keeping it going as part of a healthy life. 

But the sobering fact is that half of all men will have severe prostate problems at some point. And many older men pass without being diagnosed...since a lot of prostate issues have a slow clock to death.


Oh yeah....the obvious sign of pay attention: Frequency and urgency. I am up 3 or more times a night. And sometimes, I feel like I will have to pee in my pants, literally. It is that urgent.


----------



## Joasis

Deckhead said:


> Any hint as to what started all the problems now Jo? Just too many birthdays or was there some kind of trigger?


I have had urethra issues it seems like my whole life. And with this came slow urinary stream. And with this comes residual urine. And with this comes UTIs every time you turn around. But I went years without issues also. 
Involvement in racing, + flying + driving big trucks long distance and holding off on peeing probably caused most of the issues. Not what I ate or drank.


----------



## Irishslave

Joasis said:


> Weight seems to be a big deal....meaning a fat belly putting a lot of pressure on the bladder. It doesn't seem to be a big deal about what you consume, generally. Obviously, the more of something you drink,* like beer or tea or coffee,* helps flush you out.
> 
> But the prostate is not part of the intake...it is a separate organ with a purpose. 20 years ago, I doctor I knew was talking about guys who get vasectomies...and said there would be a price to pay later in life. Denying hormones that are produced in the testes is kind of dumb...he said. I asked my urologist about this and sex in general, and he said get all you can, while you can. It is healthier to keep everything working. Meaning you will have problems with not producing semen and keeping it going as part of a healthy life.
> 
> But the sobering fact is that half of all men will have severe prostate problems at some point. And many older men pass without being diagnosed...since a lot of prostate issues have a slow clock to death.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah....the obvious sign of pay attention: Frequency and urgency. I am up 3 or more times a night. And sometimes, I feel like I will have to pee in my pants, literally. It is that urgent.


I was always thinking the opposite on these three items. Particularly the caffeine. I was on an ice tea craze for a while and started having problems so I backed off. I know a lot of older guys switch to decaf coffee on the advice of their doctor. Wondering if there is a connection. 

I said it in another post, the more water I drink the better my plumbing works and feels. I love my coffee and strong too, but it no longer loves me.


----------



## Calidecks

I buy 'Arizona Zero' tea by the gallon then cut it in half with water. That's my drink of choice daily. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## VinylHanger

I was doing a ton of half and half tea. Half sweet and half unsweet. Eventually it started to cause digestive problems. Now I rarely do tea, which sucks because I love iced tea.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joasis

My plumber had a lot of the same issues, and he got on the green tea kick, and he claims it works for him. Keeps him peeing, and is healthy. Green Tea. 

I drink a lot of water in the summer, but it is sweet tea for me except when I think about how fat I am...then unsweet. I don't spend a lot of time worrying about it.


----------



## flashheatingand

griz said:


> bull chit...you are still in slow motion then....:whistling
> 
> just wait until you hit 60 and plus...
> 
> gives you a good understanding of what warp drive is...:laughing:


Thanks for the words of encouragement.... You mean, it gets WORSE ? I was thinking things would plateau at 52.


----------



## M.F Custom

Green tea is good, water mellon will keep you peeing too...


----------

